# Sticky  Welcome to the board everyone



## Melissa

I anticipate that this board will be of great interest to homesteaders. Let's try to keep the focus positive and this board a place where people who are looking to earn money from the homestead can find new ideas and support.


----------



## Jeanette

Thanks for setting up this board Melissa!
Once in a while I check the "New Posts" listing to see what is going on and I am glad that I looked at it today. I'm to the point where I need to go to work to buy a car, but you can't get a job if you don't have a car!! So maybe I will find my inspiration here.
Thanks again,
Jeanette
Always Learning!


----------



## magnolia2017

Thanks for the forum Melissa! 

Maggie


----------



## mommagoose_99

Wow, where did this forum come from ? I just noticed it . Thanks so much!!!
Linda


----------



## Derwin

Hi Melissa,
Thanks for making such a nice forum.
No doubt a nice place to post your problems and to get their solutions.

Derwin.


----------

